# Who's going to clean self driving cars?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Top Gear once swabbed and tested used cars and besides rotten food and drinks, they found poop, vomit, urine, semen, periods, and vaginal secrections in the car.
My question is would anyone actually get into a self driving car knowing how gross and dirty it really is, or will Uber hire people to clean it every day?


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

Drivers with a rating of 4.6 and up will have the privilege of the cleaning duties.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

If they can create self driving cars, maybe they can create cleaning robots. Does Rosie from The Jetson's ring a bell?


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

I doubt uber will actually own the cars, so i guess it will be up to whoever does. There will be cameras in all the cars, that will be able to determine who actually made the mess, but i think there will be gangs of "independant contractors" on call to clean up any mess


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

We have self cleaning bathrooms here. Never been in one so can't say I know how they work. But perhaps the same technology for Uber's cars.

This one apparently cost $200,000.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

How many starts for a self cleaning car?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sure Uber will install vending machines on those self driving cars for the riders to purchase their own drinks, snacks, charge their phones, etc


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

sarah ava said:


> vacuum cleaner is very easy way to clean seat.


Unfortunately it doesn't work for gum, booger and sweat.


----------

